# Crystal Beach shark....Photoshopped ?



## locorojo (Aug 16, 2005)

Can't attach the photo, because it is a bitmap image, but does anybody have info on what appears to be about a 10' shark caught at Crystal Beach ? Have searched several boards and have found that appears to be photoshopped, but no one seemss to know where the original pic came from. Thanks


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I got it in email yesterday and today, it definately looks photoshopped:


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

It's shopped, look at the lack of shadow on the shark, and the presense of shadow on everything/everyone else. The people are backlit (silhouetted), and the shark is front lit.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

that's the first thing I noticed

also - the dorsal should have crisper edges on it


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

*mmmm?*

How in the hell would they pull that up onto the beach. I would believe it would get stuck somewhere between the first sandbar and the beach.

What kind of shark is it anyway?


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

From yesterday:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=78186


----------



## cimarron (Aug 20, 2005)

It has been the general consensus on other boards that it is chopped.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

For some reason some one blurred up the dorsal fin. When i zoom in under photo shop it seems as if they really took the time to put that fish in the picture. Small mistakes in the sand give it away. As to the shadows im not sure if we should be seeing the shadows off this fish because the fish is angled to the right side and the shadow goes to the right side. The guy touching the fish in the white shirt i think was in the original picture. These are my opinions. 
Jeff


----------



## bluewateraggie01 (Feb 21, 2005)

This picture is a photoshoppe, two reasons. One the shark has no shadow and second that looks like a bull shark, and i dont know of any bull sharks that size.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

shopped and a bad job at that


----------



## Vick (May 10, 2006)

Lav20 said:


> How in the hell would they pull that up onto the beach. I would believe it would get stuck somewhere between the first sandbar and the beach.
> 
> What kind of shark is it anyway?


its a bull shark. i really dont know if its real or not. first like like a 8-9ft bull shark, second i dont think they landed that...i heard reports that some sharks are being beached by themselves. but who knows if that report is true.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

An employee at academy in Beaumont today asked me if I had heard about the 13 or 14 foot shark caught on crystal beach. I couldnt help but laugh. Someone sent him the pic on his cell phone. I told him it was a fake pic and to look it up on here. Apparently this rumor is getting around.


----------



## sumbeech (May 19, 2005)

Gettin' around? Yea!

I work with a woman who said her husband works with a guy who's neighbor was there when it was caught, all I could do was grin.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I can not help but laugh at it. It is so bad fake, how anyone could believe it is real is beyond me. I guess I might have a better computer screen then others. But when you blow it up the guy grabbing the second dorsal hand is hidden by the fin. He is clearly grabbing a tail of a smaller shark. I do not know who made the pic, but I am sure they are getting a good laugh about it.

The only thing that is real about the pic is that they are at Crystal beach. The barn is in the background. Sad that so much time has been spent on this pic.


By the way it is not a bull shark. Looks like a blacktip, color and head is wrong for a spinner. 

here is a REAL pic of a bull shark


----------



## lchmiel30 (Jul 19, 2006)

I have fished there my whole life. It is not a real pic. The only shark that would be in that area and would get that big is a tiger or bull. By looking at the head, it isn a bull nor a tiger. Looks like a blacktip. But a Blacktip would not be that big.

Larry Chmiel


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> By the way it is not a bull shark. Looks like a blacktip, color and head is wrong for a spinner.
> 
> here is a REAL pic of a bull shark


Exactly JR. That isn't a bull shark - it's a bullsh!t.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

bluewateraggie01 said:


> This picture is a photoshoppe, two reasons. One the shark has no shadow and second that looks like a bull shark, and i dont know of any bull sharks that size.


Yes Bulls can get that big and yes there are sharks that big in our surf. How ever that is not a bull and I would say the same as JR and go with a Blacktip and they usually do not get much bigger then 6' and that is the worst chop job I have seen in some time.


----------



## nu2kayakin (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't know TJ your pic looks a little photoshopped to me too


----------



## Bug_Power (Jul 14, 2005)

LongRodMaster said:


> Yes Bulls can get that big and yes there are sharks that big in our surf. How ever that is not a bull and I would say the same as JR and go with a Blacktip and they usually do not get much bigger then 6' and that is the worst chop job I have seen in some time.


That's clearly 14+foot shark. I don't think any bull sharks get over 11 or 12'.


----------



## spambulance (Jul 23, 2004)

Crystal Beach has some sizable catches this year.
My friend landed this tarpon last weekend...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

spambulance said:


> Crystal Beach has some sizable catches this year.
> My friend landed this tarpon last weekend...


Not that's funny. And, its a better chop-job.


----------



## bjreid (Sep 12, 2006)

Big shark!!


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

http://www.southeasttexaslive.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=17121819&BRD=2287&PAG=461&dept_id=512588&rfi=6


----------

